# Food getting sucked in powerhead



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

I put in a cube of bloodworm and a little chunk of it got sucked into my 802 powerhead. Do I have to take it out, open it up, and clean it or can I put it in reverse flow and have the powerhead spit it out? Holler at me because I want to keep my baby p's water as clean as possible!!!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

next time turn it off or hook it up to a UGF system to avoid this... you can easily take it out and clean it... it only takes two seconds to do just about :







:


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Cool thanks.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Just clean it and next time turn off your powerhead while feeding as SC said!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Why dont you attatch a prefilter to the bottom end of the powerhead. Another alternative is an intake tube from a canister and attatched to the bottom of the powerhead.


----------



## s2k2sti (May 5, 2003)

yeah i use the 402 powerhead and just ended up buying the prefilter. i think it was aroun 3-4 dollars at bigalsonline.com


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I have one for my 402. Same one fits the 802. Although, I tood the prefilter out, and just use the plastic gaurd to stop bigger items from getting sucked into it.

~Dj


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

If all else fail and you wanna go ghetto. You can always use a screen sold most in pipe shops.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

some type of screening would work great if not attached to a UGF system... and you can always get a tube and extend it down towards into the gravel


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Problem solved I just picked up a prefilter after work. Thanks folks!!!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Yeah turn off or turn down your powerhead till they eat all the food otherwise you are just feeding your filter... mmmm... beefy!lol


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> If all else fail and you wanna go ghetto. You can always use a screen sold most in pipe shops.


 Another ghetto alternative is using panty hose...


----------

